# Cross-cut sled, different way to make it.



## Niki (21 Jun 2006)

Good day

I would like to share with you my way of making and setting cross-cut sled and its fence.
My table saw is EB PK255 with one narrow miter slots but for the majority that have them, I'm showing the method with miter slots (I'm using two guide rails, one from each side of the table, plus the narrow miter slot).

Once you adjust the "Vertical board", you can keep it to make other sleds if and when needed.

_*Please go to this post to see the new method*_









Crosscut Sled - my way


Good day I would like to share with you my method. First, check the alignment of the blade to the miter slots. The idea is very simple, I make part of the sled, cut the kerf and refer to it as a reference point (or line) to position the "Back Fence" square to the kerf by "locking" everything...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk





Regards
niki


----------



## wrightclan (21 Jun 2006)

Nice idea, as long as the edge of your table is absolutely square to your slots.

Brad


----------



## Niki (21 Jun 2006)

Thank you Brad

I think that even if the slots are not square to the table edge it will work, that's the reason that I'm checking and shimming the so called "vertical board" (in the 2nd picture) to make it square to the slots before screwing it to the sled.

niki


----------



## wrightclan (22 Jun 2006)

Niki":2n92xzjz said:


> Thank you Brad
> 
> I think that even if the slots are not square to the table edge it will work, that's the reason that I'm checking and shimming the so called "vertical board" (in the 2nd picture) to make it square to the slots before screwing it to the sled.
> 
> niki



Sorry, I have to admit to replying, after only skimming your post. I was exhausted after the hammering I took from many of the members on the issue of dado cutters. :? 

Brad


----------



## Niki (22 Jun 2006)

Hi brad

We all have our moments, don't we.
How many times I was asking myself "why did I open the frig" :? 

niki


----------



## DaveL (22 Jun 2006)

Niki":1ide2w02 said:


> How many times I was asking myself "why did I open the frig" :?



Your doing well there, I get half way down the stairs and wonder why I am going down.


----------

